# New Tyres damaged rims



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Had two new Tyres fitted this morning at Doncaster Audi

But the tyre fitter has damaged the edges of my prestine rims.

Pointed it out to the service lady and she said she would get the alloy wheel Specialist involved as they when not in the business of damaging customer cars.

Never had a problem before with them, have always had my tyres (price matched) and replaced there.

Regards


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

That's unfortunate and very unusual from a main dealer. Hope you took before and after pics, I always do for any dealer visit!!

Have experienced this myself a couple of times but never Audi - not that I buy tyres from Audi :lol:

My last tyre change in fact was done by a local mobile fitter who I'd never used but was well recommended, I would normally have used a local independent who always do a quality job but they were so far wide of the mark on price I couldn't swallow it.

Unfortunately the mobile fitter was my worst nightmare and two wheel rims were damaged; it's like, you have one job...

The cheeky **** left quite a bit of gunk on the rims too which helped to conceal the damage, but I spotted one then checked all the wheels. Ended up getting the wheels repaired, ironically through the place I'd decided not to use initially, at the expense of the mobile fitter, no doubt wiping out all his profit. Oh well - do your job properly then!!


----------



## Jonny_frs (Jan 31, 2010)

Very frustrating when things like this happen. Had this happen on my last car at the local ford dealer. Wheels were freshly refurbished and they had the cheek to try touch them in with the wrong shade of silver after damaging them.

Highlighted it with the service desk who were quite defensive about it and said for all they knew the wheels could have been damaged when the car came in. My reply stating that I'd painted the wheels so if I marked them I'd at least touch them in with the correct colour didn't go down well :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

This has been raised before but imo it's best to avoid dealers and use somebody who fits tyres all the time. They usually have the latest kit and people who know how to use it.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have often seen a Kwik Fit mobile van outside my local Audi dealer so I suspect thats who fits the tyres.I use a local indy tyre firm for both our cars and never any damage.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

They are a accredited R8 service Centre and have the wheel changing facility that don't directly contact the rims. Have had several sets of tyres from them and never a problem


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

90TJM said:


> I have often seen a Kwik Fit mobile van outside my local Audi dealer so I suspect thats who fits the tyres.I use a local indy tyre firm for both our cars and never any damage.


Err, what are you trying to say? That because it's Kwikfit you should expect them to damage your alloys? Oh dear.

I've been using the mobile Kwikfit service for as long as it's been running - EXCELLENT service, zero issues and that's more than I can say about most tyre fitters or dealers for that matter. It's also very personable and I think that's why their mobile service is so damn good. The only gripes I know of are around delays with turning up for appointments. Recommend to everyone I know and everyone has been complimentary. They also often have the best tyre prices as well...


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > I have often seen a Kwik Fit mobile van outside my local Audi dealer so I suspect thats who fits the tyres.I use a local indy tyre firm for both our cars and never any damage.
> ...


+1. I'd much rather have a mobile Kwikfit tyre fitter than ANY Audi 'technician' touch my car.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

That isn't that bad to be honest, don't know many people who have had new tyres and not has some sort of blemish on wheels. You could use a very fine sand paper and then some polish on that, wont take long


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Have had alloys kerbed or damaged by Audi, BMW Protyre and Kwik Fit in the past. I always take detailed pictures and a video of every part of the car on their forecourt when I drop off. Frequently get the doors dented by other customers also. Taking the car for a service is high risk! The photos avoid any dispute.

Good thing for you is at least that damage is fairly obviously from tyre fitting.

KwikFit are hit and miss just like anywhere else IMO & will get mixed reviews accordingly.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> That isn't that bad to be honest, don't know many people who have had new tyres and not has some sort of blemish on wheels. You could use a very fine sand paper and then some polish on that, wont take long


... on photo 1, you'll be lucky


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

leopard said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't that bad to be honest, don't know many people who have had new tyres and not has some sort of blemish on wheels. You could use a very fine sand paper and then some polish on that, wont take long
> ...


No problem at all that little fella!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

powerplay said:


> That's unfortunate and very unusual from a main dealer. Hope you took before and after pics, I always do for any dealer visit!!


Audi damaged two of my alloys didn't even tell me. Service guy couldn't believe it either when l pointed it out. I was livid of course.

Refurb was done alloys looked mint.

Regardless when l drop my car off l ensure my car is clean and check the wheels all round before driving off.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Dropped car off first thing Tuesday morning and have just picked my car back up. Instead of re diamond cutting the the rims that have painted them? From a distance not too bad but close up you can see the repairs

























Told the lady dealing with the matter, that I was not happy with the work. She said she had spoken to the tyre fitter who said my rims where like that when I brought the car in. As she was only the assistant service manager, she would speak to the service manager and alloy wheel repair specialist. But she was 99% positive that they would not replace the alloys.

Will wait to see what they do


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Did you take before pics you can use to close that disagreement out? If you don't get a satisfactory response, I think you need to contact the dealership principle and franchise customer relationships manager to raise your concerns. If you don't receive a reply promptly then I would follow up publicly via twitter and Facebook. Painting them is totally not acceptable, if the wheels were pristine, then they need to replace or properly refurb.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Clicking on the pics don't zoom in so hard to see.

Mine are also diamond cut. Dealer should have the alloys properly refurbed not painted.

Tell service manager you'll raise with Audi UK CS if they don't' sort it.

Don't let Audi fob you off.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> Tell service manager you'll raise with Audi UK CS if they don't' sort it.
> 
> Don't let Audi fob you off.


Threatening a dealership with Audi CS holds no weight whatsoever :lol:


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Agreed because Audi CS do whatever the dealer say!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Car going back to dealer on the 4th August. After Service manager, putting his hands up and saying they must have damaged the rims!!

Wheels are going to be re diamond cut and finished 3/4 days away.

Regards


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good outcome, well done.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Expected Car back today after having the rims refurbished. Rang garage up 3 o'clock and was told the wheels had not arrived yet?

Got left a answerphone call just before 5, asking me to ring the garage. Rang the garage and was told that the service manager had looked at the wheels and said they where unacceptable and rang the refurbishing company to pick them back up and correct.

If they come back wrong next time, I will be asking for new rims

Regards


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Sometimes when they re-cut they just do the edge, so you end up with a ridge to the rest of the face if not done at an angle. I bet something like that happened.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

That's really unfortunate. I hope you get a resolution.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Finally pick up my car this morning had a walk around but noticed that there where no stick on wheel weights on either wheel asked about this, found out that they had only fitted the Tyres?

So had to wait for the wheels to be balanced!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Are the wheels ok now though?

As they've been refurbed through no fault of yours, I'd get a letter from the dealer warrantying the laquer, as it's not OEM, for free relaquering if winter attacks it. I went through a similar process.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

moro anis said:


> Are the wheels ok now though?
> 
> As they've been refurbed through no fault of yours, I'd get a letter from the dealer warrantying the laquer, as it's not OEM, for free relaquering if winter attacks it. I went through a similar process.


Well the refurbished wheels are not holding up as the lacquer is starting to bubble and flake off. Contacted the service manager, and he was on the lookout for another TTS with the same wheels on to swap my wheels with, he did find one but all four rims where marked.

Have eventually persuaded him that to keep my business he would have to replace my rims with brand new ones, which he has ordered but one back order 10-14 days


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did you check the inner lip of the rim too?
if no weights at all, 99% all wheel are unbalanced (easy to feel over 80 mph)



jont122 said:


> View attachment 1
> Finally pick up my car this morning had a walk around but noticed that there where no stick on wheel weights on either wheel asked about this, found out that they had only fitted the Tyres?
> 
> So had to wait for the wheels to be balanced!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done and all credit to you and Audi. It was the only thing that I would accept too. My next worry was that they would mess up the new rims but in my case they didn't and i can forget about it again.

Hope yours goes well.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well the saga continues

Drop car off this morning to have the two new rims fitted, Just had a phone call saying they where about to change the wheels. But one of the new rims has three marks on, and they have had to order another from the factory?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well

I went pick up car, could not see it parked up?

Went inside an found out that they had fitted the One good brand new rim to my car, but left the gunge around the tyre. Spoke to the Service manager. Who was very apologetic and said he would inspect the replacement new rig when it arrives.

But funny enough the Audi visual health check, came back with a slight coolant leak.

Says that there is thermostat leak requires new housing and water pump seal £966.77

Nice


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

The sheer incompetency of this dealership is quite astonishing and quite honestly, unbelievable! I have no idea how you can even remain calm and collected under the circumstances, but all due credit to you. Hope you get a second opinion about your sudden water leak!!!!!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

MarksBlackTT said:


> The sheer incompetency of this dealership is quite astonishing and quite honestly, unbelievable! I have no idea how you can even remain calm and collected under the circumstances, but all due credit to you. Hope you get a second opinion about your sudden water leak!!!!!


Hello

I did speak to the service manager, the second time the old rims where diamond cut, about a good will gesture on my next items that needed servicing ie oil change gearbox oil change, haldex and brake fluid change, I also mentioned this today and he said he would look at this on a favourable manner, that was before I saw the cost of the thermostat housing etc!

Regards


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Well I just hope you can come to some sort of mutual agreement that heavily favours you due to the amount of crap you've had to put up with to date. Maybe some sort of goodwill gesture towards that £1k thermostat issue perhaps??


----------

